# VR6 B7 A4 possible?



## BrewCitysJaack (Dec 2, 2013)

Hypothetical situation. I buy a 2008 TT 3.2 VR6 Manual. I have a B7 A4 2.0T. Would it be possible to swap the VR6 into the A4? I haven't found anything after weeks of searching if it would be possible or not. I'm assuming not because I haven't seen or heard of it. I think someone did it with a 2.8 VR6 but I couldn't find any information. So say for example if I already own an A4 and bought a salvaged TT with working engine, trans, etc. (just a rear crashed TT or something) How much work would need to be done to make that possible? Of course the plan would be to turbo the VR6 too. I'm sure the transverse and longitudinal stuff could cause problems too but, damn would it be cool.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

With time and money, anything is possible.

034 makes an adapter/flywheel to swap the vr6 in to b5s using the 01e 6-speed. motor mounts might not line up, but that's an easy fix. Wiring is the hard part.


----------



## vr-vagman (May 15, 2010)

I'd advice to check the motorgeek forum or audizine too. In B5 this swap has been done successfully several times. Oh, and I have the VR6 to 01E adaptor plate for sale - just 90 Euro+ shipping.


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

tons of threads out there - just use your google.

expect approx $7500 - $1100 for the whole deal with typical used prices for used parts and standard prices on the rare items involved. the mechanics of this swap are not the real challenge, the real challenge is all in the electrics and what you expect to have for function when done. a keen mind will just make an immobilizer defeated R32 ecu work, an ADHD mind will believe that full standalone is the way to go (without understanding the implications of what is required for the A4 B7 to start and have throttle control).

there are a few beautiful B6 builds which is essentiall identical to a B7 with the following exceptions:

1. B7 will actually have a bit more space to work with for making the engine clear and rad fans have space, etc due to longer front fascia nose and more inside open space.
2. B7 will provide extra electrical challenges when thinking about keeping cluster functions all working the same as stock
3. B7 will be dramatically more greasy (is a good thing).

if you can't find any of these swaps, start with searching this guy's old one...

stormtrooper a4 b6 3.2 VR6


There is no "budget build" version out there - this swap is inherently complex. Here is a summary of mechanical components required;

1. 01E tranny
2. 01E to VR6 adapter plate
3. Custom flywheel or custom adapter plate + 100 hrs of work to design/build
4. Custom oil pan /or/ phaeton super pricey pan /or/ modify touareg VR6 pan
5. Custom engine mounts (not a big deal with a 24v surprisingly.... some options: passenger side - use touareg mount, driver's side, you Euro longitudinal VR5 driver's side mount.
6. Touareg valve cover
7. Custom longitudinal 24v VR intake manifold
8. Full turbo kit (even home-brew will be about $3000 all said-n-done for good quality/condition gear)
9. 24v engine with most of the accessories required
10. $500 in fasteners & consumables, lol.

That's most of the main things you need. 034 does sell a purpose-bulid clutch kit for these swaps. Has also been realized that just swapping in a N/A 24v engine is a complete waste of resources for the marginal power increase -- this swap only makes sense if you're going with a VRT goal in mind, else just build a stroken 1.8t and call it susan.


Hope this helps. I did a ton of research because I own a B6 avant 1.8t, and i had a 2.8L 24v VR6 swap, and I have plenty of turbocharging & wiring experience, but it was still going to run me about $8k ON TOP of what I already owned (which included turbo manifold, wg, etc, etc... 


I should mention however, that this is an absolute badass swap to do, and would make for a hell of a B7.


----------

